# New IMac......which DAW?



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Just wondering who here is using Mac, and which DAW programs you are using. I am looking for some general advice as I have now bought a Mac and am committed. I am used to working with Sony Acid 6 pro and Toontrack's EZ Drummer for drag and drop loops. The only problem is Acid is not Mac compatible and Garage Band is not an option for me. I was thinking Cubase as it seems to have the options I require.......but there are no demo due to the "dongle". Any advice or tips would be appreciated. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

While I don't use any DAW apps myself, here's a link that might be of some use:
http://developer.chaoticbox.com/tools.php?tab=audio

Looks like Ardour and Reaper are a couple alternatives to Cubase, although Reaper won't be available for OS X until later this year.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Joe


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Any other ideas out there?


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

I use Pro Tools LE with the mbox. For my next system I'd like more inputs in case I want to record in a band situation, but it's great for writing and recording.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been using Cubase LE (which came with my Presonus Inspire box) and its pretty good actually. I've also used ProTools which you can also get, as noted above, with some of the input boxes. While different from each other, at the shallow end of the skill set they work pretty similarly. 

I've also tried Abelton Live for doing remixes on the fly, its pretty cool way of working. I have a friend that performs using that.


----------



## StratQuebec (Jan 31, 2007)

I use an intel iMac, OSX 10.4.9 and Logic Express 7.2. Just a perfect fit!


Anyone should consider Tracktion 2 from Mackie. It's now UB (is it?) thus it will run natively on any intel iMac. If not it will run very slowly under rosetta but it will give you and idea of its interface.
I like it a lot. It's a new way of doing things.
(EDITED: I just downloaded the 2.1 and it's still a ppc version... Shame on you Makcie!)

http://www.mackie.com/products/tracktion2/

And of course if you're in the "loop" kind of things, Ableton Live (or Lite) is a cool piece of software too. Version 6 is now available.
http://www.ableton.com/pages/downloads/demo?i=hp


----------

